# Router plane value LV vs LN



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

A recent thread in which I got a ton of great feedback on cleaning/cutting dados has sent me on the search for info about router planes. I am looking for some external opinions on what I have found. I'm trying to understand the value difference between two great tools, the Lie Nielsen router plane and the Veritas (LV) router plane, both in the No. 71 size range (not the smalls or the minis).

The Veritas comes with the fence two half inch cutters and a sharpening guide for $169. Additional blades are $15 each and are available in most fractional sizes up to 3/4".

The LN comes with a fence and one blade for $140. The extra blades are $35, and there is no sharpening guide since these are 1 piece not 2 piece blades. The total to get the same two blades as the Veritas is then $175. There are fewer sizes of additional blades, and smaller blades require a $40 adapter.

There are a couple of direct questions I have that I have not been able to answer by reading reviews and watching Youtube.

1. Does the Veritas have a depth stop that is independent of the depth lock? the LN has this feature and it is clearly illustrated in their promo video. He is able to set a reference depth, lock the depth stop, then back off the blade for several shallower passes, knowing he is done when the depth stop doesn't allow him to go any further. I'm not clear on if this feature exists on the Veritas.

2. Are the blades interchangeable between the two? I'm wondering how much of a limit the smaller selection at LN might be in the future. Right now I don't think I need a bunch of sizes, but you always manage to find a way to expand a tool's mission once you have it.

Right now it looks like the Veritas is a better overall system. Am I missing anything else in this analysis? But I've always wanted a LN tool too. And few are in my price range.

-Brian


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Veritas has the depth stop, yes. LN originally didn't have it, but added it after Veritas came out with theirs.

Blades are not interchangeable.

Veritas has more blade options, and the inlay cutters as well. In this instance, Veritas is typically regarded as the better option (along with the shooting planes as well). At the very least I'd also suggest getting a 1/4" blade. You can't make a 1/2" blade go into a less than 1/2" wide area. I'm considering getting an 1/8 " as well.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

FWIW, I'm using a Veritas blade in my Millers Falls router plane. Which means you can use old Stanley/Millers Falls router plane blades in the Veritas.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just purchased the Veritas router plane a couple of weeks ago. Now, I am a huge fan of LN tools and have many (and I am a native Mainer), but went with the Veritas for this tool because: Yes, the initial cost is a little more, but you did the math and you see why it is what it is. Plus, the Veritas offers a inlay tool with for theirs (which I got) and LN has none. So I went with Veritas and love it. I also got all the other smaller blades so this thing is well equipped and I will not have a need to get any other. A nice investment for a tool that saw use within the first 48 hours of arrival. As you read in your other thread, the router plane is an incredibly versatile tool and mine gets used on about every project.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

This is one of the tools that veritas has an edge on. I have the LN router plane…it's great, but does not have the options the veritas has for blades.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't have any experience with either. I was wondering if you have considered the Shop Fox?


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> I don t have any experience with either. I was wondering if you have considered the Shop Fox?
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


This is in the same size category as the small/mini routers that the OP said he wasn't considering.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Right. I'm sure the small planes have their place but for my first one I would like the versatility of the standard size.

Brian


----------



## doorslammer (Aug 17, 2008)

I previously had the LV and just did not like the ergonomics of the canted handles. I like to be able to apply pressure to one knob and pivot around that point to make a planing cut. With the handles canted it caused it to tip ever so slightly and therefore not an even depth of cut. I rarely used anything but the 1/2" cutter but it seemed too big for most of my work. Recently purchased the LN and found the 3/8" cutter to be ideally sized for most things. If I need a 1/4" cutter in the future, I plan on buying a replacement blade and grinding it narrower rather than buying the adapter and small blades. I also found that the depth adjuster on the LN seems more precise. The clamping mechanism on the LV seem to change the depth ever so slightly when tightened. All that being said the LV is still a great tool and it was a tough decision to get rid of it. Just need to evaluate your type of work and how you will use it. If you see a need for all the additional accessories than LV is probably the way to go.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I am a LN and LV user. For this model I went with LV as the option of blades are plentiful and it's accessories.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I asked this same question on another forum and got some good responses.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=handtools&Number=7203602&Forum=,All_Forums,&Words=&Searchpage=0&Limit=25&Main=7202685&Search=true&where=&Name=25326&daterange=&newerval=&newertype=&olderval=&oldertype=&bodyprev=#Post7203602


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the veritas as well. No complaints.


----------

